# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Απο το μηδεν ηλεκτρονικα

## piou

Καλησπερα,
νεος στο φορουμ.
Ειμαι στο τμημα του τει πειραια ηλεκτρονικων υπολογιστικων συστηματων και εχουμε μια σειρα απο μαθηματα που αφορουν τα ηλεκτρονικα-τα σηματα-μικροηλεκτρονικη-vlsi κλπ.

Στο θεμα μας τωρα,ειμαι τελειως ασχετος απο αυτα δεν εχω ιδεα ουτε τι κανει μια αντισταση ΑΛΛΑ θελω να μαθω πραγματα και εδω ειναι που ζηταω την βοηθεια σας.Θελω να μου προτεινετε οτιδηποτε που θα με βοηθησει να κατανοησω ευκολα καποιες εννοιες και να μπορω να εξελιχθω στον τομεα αυτο.

Ευχαριστω εξ'αρχης

Υ.Γ.
αν με ρωτησετε για καθηγητες-συγγραματα πιστευω να ξερεται τι γινεται στα ελληνικα πανεπιστημια.
Πληροφοριακα:διαθετω το βιβλιο "Μικροηλεκτρονικα κυκλωματα"sedra/smith

----------

sancroth (25-03-14)

----------


## p.gabr

> Καλησπερα,
> 
> 
> Στο θεμα μας τωρα,ειμαι τελειως ασχετος απο αυτα δεν εχω ιδεα ουτε τι κανει μια αντισταση
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> αν με ρωτησετε για καθηγητες-συγγραματα πιστευω να ξερεται τι γινεται στα ελληνικα πανεπιστημια.



καλως ηρθες κατ αρχην

Αφού δεν ξέρεις τι είναι η αντίσταση, ρώτησες κάποιον καθηγητή και δεν σου απάντησε?

----------

sancroth (25-03-14)

----------


## piou

> καλως ηρθες κατ αρχην
> 
> Αφού δεν ξέρεις τι είναι η αντίσταση, ρώτησες κάποιον καθηγητή και δεν σου απάντησε?



για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις.αν ρωτησω τετοιο πραγμα οπως εχουν κανει και αλλοι θα παρω την απαντηση "τι κανεις εδω(σε αυτη τη σχολη)"

----------


## p.gabr

Φαινετε  αλλάξανε τα πράγματα,έχω μείνει πίσω :Hammer: 

για κοίτα εδώ βοηθάει αυτό??

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72866

----------


## ggr

Απο μια αποψη εισαι τυχερος σε σχεση με φοιτητες που βρισκονταν στην θεση σου 15-20 χρονια πριν,γιατι εισαι στην εποχη του ιντερνετ, οπου μπορεις να βρεις τεραστιο ογκο πληροφοριων.
Τωρα το θεμα ειναι απο που να αρχισεις....
Σαν πρωτη σκεψη μπορω να σου προτεινω να κατεβασεις βιβλια ηλεκτρονικων που διδασκονται στα τεε ετσι ωστε να παρεις μια γενικη ιδεα.http://www.pi-schools.gr/lessons/tee...nic/biblia.php
Πιστευω πως σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο εχετε διδαχθει καποια βασικα (τι ειναι αντισταση,συνεχες εναλλασομενο ρευμα, νομος του ωμ κτλ)
Αν θελεις μια πιο πρακτικη πληροφορηση για ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα γενικα εχω να σου προτεινω αυτο το βιβλιο http://www.papasotiriou.gr/product/e...on-kai-ilikon#
Πες μονο πιο συγκεκριμενα τι ακριβως θελεις για να σε βοηθησουμε.

----------


## chip

υπαρχει για σενα το βιβλιο    the art of electronics

----------


## moutoulos

Υπάρχει μια βασική θεωρία εδώ:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=theory

... και πιο αναλυτική εδώ:
http://electronicslab.eu/el/theoria-ilektronikon.html

Είναι ακριβώς ... αυτό που χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## Dragonborn

Και εγώ πιστεύω ότι τα τεχνικά βιβλία της μέσης εκπαιδεύσεως είναι η καλύτερη εισαγωγή, παρ'ολες τις υπεραπλουστεύσεις που περιέχουν. Και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι δεν ξέρεις τι είναι η αντίσταση γιατί διδάσκεται και στο γενικό λύκειο. Εμείς τα κάναμε πολύ ρηχά και στην έκτη δημοτικού.

----------


## leosedf

Πραγματικά.... Τι κάνεις εκεί? Τυχαία μπήκες?

----------


## agis68

Για όποιον ξερει αγγλικα το ART OF ELECTRONICS by Horowitz & Hill θα το βρείτε σε pdf εδώ

----------

bchris (23-03-14), 

sancroth (25-03-14)

----------


## briko

Έχω τον γιο μου ο όποιος πηγαίνει 3η γυμνασίου και έχουν στα μαθήματα τους και τι είναι αντίσταση και το νόμο του Ωμ και αρκετά άλλα στοιχεία από ηλεκτρονικά.
3η Γυμνασίου  . Και εσύ σε ΤΕΙ δεν ξέρεις τι είναι αντίσταση?.
Παράταττα και πήγαινε γίνε γκαρσόνι .(συγγνώμη αν θίγω τα γκαρσόνια).

----------


## IC-756

> για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις.αν ρωτησω τετοιο πραγμα οπως εχουν κανει και αλλοι θα παρω την απαντηση "τι κανεις εδω(σε αυτη τη σχολη)"



Εάν υπάρχει καθηγητής που θέτει τέτοιο ερώτημα στα σοβαρά, τότε το πραγματικό ερώτημα είναι τι κάνει εκείνος σε αυτό το επάγγελμα. Θα μπορούσε να απαντήσει οτιδήποτε άλλο πλην αυτού.

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδιά, κάτι βρωμάει εδώ...
Ονομα "*Piou*" από περιοχή *Γουατεμάλα* ??
Ούτε καν ένα όνομα δεν έχει δώσει. Μήπως μας δουλεύει λίγο ???
Λέω τώρα εγώ....

.

----------


## Dragonborn

Στην εποχή της πολιτικής ορθότητας το σχόλιο του καθηγητή είναι αντιεπαγγελματικό και αντιεκπαιδευτικό, είναι πάντως μια εύλογη απορία...

----------


## Dragonborn

> Παιδιά, κάτι βρωμάει εδώ... Ονομα "*Piou*"



Βρωμάει αλλά ο Μάκαρος έκλεισε τη μύτη και τον πήρε μαζί του στην λιμουζίνα. Η συνέχεια γνωστή...

----------


## moutoulos

Εντάξει Τάκη δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς ...

Σκέψου τον εαυτό σου να ήσουν ιδιοκτήτης ζαχαροπλαστείου και να ζήταγες υπάλληλο
ζαχαροπλάστη, και να ερχόμουν εγώ (ηλεκτρονικός χωρίς γνώσεις ζαχαροπλαστικής).
Τι θα μου έλεγες ?. Φαντάζομαι θα μου έλεγες ...

_ Τι κάνεις εδώ?_

Κάποια πράγματα εννοούνται. Το να έχεις απορίες είναι λογικό. Το να ρωτάς κάτι που
θα έπρεπε να ήξερες/γνώριζες απο το γυμνάσιο, δεν έχει νόημα όταν είσαι εκεί που είσαι.
Ενοείται πάς εκεί να μάθεις κάτι επιπλέον, και οχι να αρχίσεις απο τα βασικά ηλεκτρονικά.
Βέβαια λένε η ελπίδα  πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία.

----------


## Dragonborn

> ηλεκτρονικός χωρίς γνώσεις ζαχαροπλαστικής



Στην εποχή μας άνθρωπος χωρίς γνώσεις ζαχαροπλαστικής? Δεν βλέπεις γλυκές αλχημείες?
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## agis68

εντάξει ρε παιδιά μην βλέπουμε παντού μυστήρια ...εγώ προσωπικά εχω φίλο απο την Αργεντινή που μένει και σπουδάζει στην Ελλάδα. Το ερώτημα είναι οτι αν ανοίξεις ενα οποιοδήποτε βιβλίο (φυσικης) θα σου πει τι κανει μια αντίσταση. Και πες λέω εγώ ότι οι καθηγητές αδιαφορούν, με όσα γίνονται στα πανεπιστήμια λογικό μου φαίνεται....εγω τελειωσα 2 σχολές ΑΕΙ και στις 2 ειχα κάποιους αδιάφορους καθηγητές (μειονώτητα πάντα). Εμενα με προβληματίζει στην εποχή του ιντερνετ γιατί δεν έψαξε μόνος του να βρει μια απάντηση. Και αφού διαβάσει μετά ας ερθει απο εδώ να λυθουν οι οποιες απορίες. Να μου έλεγε πως ενα τρανζιστορ μπορει να λειτουργήσει σα διακόπτης εξηγησε μου το γιατι δεν το καταλαβαίνω είναι μεσα στα λογικά πλαίσια.....αλλά δεν ξερω τι κανει μια αντίσταση......τι να πω.....
Βρε αγόρι μου βρες  αλλού την κλήση σου.......

----------


## matthew

Το τμήμα που πέρασε το παιδί (piou) έχει ΕΜΜΕΣΗ σχέση με τα ηλεκτρονικά & όχι ΑΜΕΣΗ. ΔΕΝ θα σπουδάσει αυτό καθαυτό ηλεκτρονικός, αλλά προγραμματιστής επάνω σε ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα & κυρίως ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές. Απλά στα μαθήματα του τμήματός του υπάρχουν ελάχιστα μαθήματα πάνω σε βασικά ηλεκτρονικά & αυτά σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο περισσότερο με εξαίρεση κάποια εργαστήρια (πρακτικά). Ισως να γνωρίζει τι είναι μια αντίσταση "ακουστά" από τη φυσική λυκείου, αλλά ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΙ ποτέ του μια αντίσταση & κατά συνέπεια να την ξεχωρίσει πχ επάνω σε μια πλακέτα. Το πρόγραμμα σπουδών του τμήματός του (Μηχανικών Ηλεκτρονικών Υπολογιστικών Συστημάτων): http://review.epe.org.gr/doc.php?q=9&d=51

----------


## agis68

μα λέει οτι ΔΕΝ εχει ιδέα ΤΙ κανει μια αντίσταση όχι ΠΩΣ είναι μια αντίσταση......Εγώ δεν εχω δει ποτε μου Δεινόσαυρο αλλά ξέρω ΠΩΣ είναι και λιγες πληροφοριες για το πως ζούσε.....εχει διαφορά

----------


## matthew

> μα λέει οτι ΔΕΝ εχει ιδέα ΤΙ κανει μια αντίσταση όχι ΠΩΣ είναι μια αντίσταση......Εγώ δεν εχω δει ποτε μου Δεινόσαυρο αλλά ξέρω ΠΩΣ είναι και λιγες πληροφοριες για το πως ζούσε.....εχει διαφορά



 Δεν τον παρεξηγώ γι 'αυτό. Αν ρωτήσεις 10 μαθητές λυκείου το πιο πιθανό είναι οι 9 στους 10 να κολλήσουν σε μια τόσο απλή ερώτηση. Αυτό γιατί στο λύκειο διδάσκονται τη φυσική θεωρητικά. Το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει δηλαδή εκεί είναι να κάνουν τις μαθηματικές πράξεις με βάσεις τους μαθηματικούς τύπους των νόμων (Ohm, Kirchoff κλπ) για να λύσουν τις ασκήσεις τους. Εφόσον δεν έχουν εργαστήρια για να εξασκηθούν πρακτικά επάνω σε βασικά κυκλώματα, τότε είναι λογικό να ξεχνάνε ή ακόμη & να μην καταλαβαίνουν το σκοπό του κάθε εξαρτήματος. Ότι πχ μια αντίσταση καταναλώνει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια ή ότι ο πυκνωτής αποθηκεύει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια & το πηνίο μετατρέπει την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια σε μαγνητικό πεδίο κλπ κλπ. Άλλωστε όπως είπα μετά από τα ελάχιστα εργαστήρια που έχει στο τμήμα του επάνω σε βασικά ηλεκτρονικά, ΔΕΝ θα ασχοληθεί με αυτά επαγγελματικά καθώς θα γίνει στην ουσία προγραμματιστής. Δηλαδή ως επί το πλείστον θα ασχοληθεί με software & σχεδόν καθόλου με hardware. Όσο για τον καθηγητή του, απαράδεκτη η συμπεριφορά του. Δεν είναι σωστό να ξεσπάει επάνω στους σπουδαστές του επειδή οι κυβερνώντες του σφάξανε το μισθό πχ ή επειδή δεν του "έκατσε" το προηγούμενο βράδυ η γυναίκα του! Τα παιδιά δε φταίνε σε τίποτα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Φίλε μου παίξε λίγο με αυτό.

Εγκατέστησε την Java όμως πρώτα για να δουλέψει..

Θα με θυμηθείς.

----------


## xsterg

ο φιλος πιου εξαφανιστηκε η μου φαινεται? 
ημουν και εγω τει πειραια τμ ηλεκτρονικης. αν ρωταγε λιγο εστω και καποιον συμφοιτητη του θα του ελεγε. αλλα φαινεται οτι τον ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο η γκομενα, η καφετερια και το τσιγαρο...

----------


## kotsos___

Όταν μπαίνει κάποιος για έτοιμη πτυχιακή πέφτουν όλοι πάνω του (Δεν ενδιαφέρθηκες να μάθεις και τα θες όλα έτοιμα κλπ κλπ)
Ο φίλος μπήκε για να μάθει 5 πράματα, για να μην ζητήσει σε 4 χρόνια έτοιμη πτυχιακή, και πάλι του την λέτε...

Δες το προγραμματάκι του tedi είναι πολύ καλό.. Δες όλα τα έτοιμα κυκλώματα που έχει, και όπου δεν καταλαβαίνεις ρώτα..  :Wink:

----------


## piou

λοιπον,για να βαλουμε τα πραγματα στην θεση τους
1)δεν ειμαι ολη μερα στο pc για να μπαινω καθε 3 και λιγο για να ρωτατε που πηγα.
2)για οσους τους πειραζουν τα στοιχεια που εκανα εγγραφη.δεν ηξερα οτι πρεπει να δινεις αληθινα στοιχεια για να κανεις εγγραφη σε ενα φορουμ.αυτο ειναι το ιντερνετ

Τωρα παμε στο θεμα μας
Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια που απαντησαν στο θεμα με πραγματα που θα με βοηθησουν και οντως θα τα κοιταξω.Και παλι ευχαριστω.

Απο την αλλη για οσους βγαζουν την χολη τους εχω να απαντησω με την σειρα 
1)Για οσους απαντησαν τι κανω εκει κτλπ,οταν θες να ασχοληθεις με προγραμματισμο και λογω των συνθηκων που επικρατουν στην χωρα μας αυτη την περιοδο δεν εχεις πολλες επιλογες (να φυγεις σε αλλη πολη κτλπ) καταληγεις στην πιο συμβατικη.Και θα μπορουσα να τα παρατησω και να πω δεν γ@@@ αλλα δεν το κανω και θα το παλεψω
2)Για οσον αφορα αν  τα ειχαμε κανει στο γυμνασιο-λυκειο ωστε να εχω καποιες γνωσεις,απαντηστε μου εσεις αν απο το γυμνασιο ξερατε ηδη οτι θα ασχοληθειτε με αυτο το αντικειμενο ωστε να επικεντρωθειτε πανω σε αυτο και θημαστε τι διδαχθηκατε πριν 4 χρονια 
3)Κολλατε σε ενα πραγμα(αντισταση) και οχι στην ουσια της υποθεσης.Μπηκα εδω μεσα για να μου δωσετε μια συμβουλη για να ξεκινησω απο καπου
4)Και οχι δεν ασχολουμαι ΜΟΝΟ με γκομενες-τσιγαρακι-ποτακι οπως ειπατε μερικοι.Και μπηκα να ζητησω βοηθεια γιατι δεν θελω να γλειφω τα @@ του καθε καθηγητη να μου βαλει ενα 5 οπως κανουν πολυ αλλα να μαθω πραγματα ουσιαστικα που θα με βοηθησουν
Μερικοι εδω μεσα ξανα δειτε τις απαντησεις σας και ξανασκεφτειτε γιατι δεν παει μπροστα αυτη η χωρα.Η απαντηση ειστε εσεις

----------


## Dragonborn

Νομίζω ότι εκτός από τα ειρωνικά σχόλια υπήρξαν και αρκετές υποδείξεις πως να αρχίσεις. Ως και το βιβλίο του Horowitz on-line έβαλαν (αυτό δεν είναι για αρχή, αλλά αργότερα θα σου είναι πολύ χρήσιμο). Ξεκίνα με βιβλία μέσης τεχνικής εκπαίδευσης. Είναι διαθέσιμα on-line. 

Επίσης πιάσε να παίζεις με μπαταρίες, λαμπάκια, πολύμετρα, κλέμες, κατσαβίδια και στη συνέχεια αντιστάσεις, LED, κολλητήρι κλπ. Δυστυχώς όλες τα τεχνολογικά επαγγέλματα είναι hands-on, αν προσπαθήσεις μόνο με το βιβλίο είναι σα να μαθαίνεις κολύμβηση δι'αλληλογραφίας.

Εγώ στα γεράματα ακόμα μαθαίνω, από βιβλία και με κολλητήρι και πλακέτες. Αυτή τη στιγμή με Arduino, νωρίτερα το πρωΐ με MATLAB, τις εργάσιμες ημέρες με Siemens PLC (εκεί έχω μείνει πίσω).

----------


## plouf

φιλτατε , εισαι σε καποια σωστος σε αλλα ομως λαθος.

1) σε θεωρω λαθος ! αν εχεςι το μερακι το μονο που χρειαζεσαι για προγραμματισμο ειναι ενας υπολογιστης (οσο παλιος και ναναι) και συνδεση στο ιντερνετ !
2) παλι δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες, σιγαρα οχι κανόνας, αλλα πολλοι απο δω(συμπεριλαμβανομενου εμου) ναι απο το δημοτικο ανοιγα ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα και κολαγα καλωδια ! (κατεστρεψα αρκετα εμαθα απο αυτο  :Wink: )

3) σωστα λες οτι μπηκες για συμβολη και πρεπει να προσπαθησεισ  :Wink:  , μαζι με τα βιβλια των ΤΕΕ που ηδη προταθηκαν να σου προτεινω το "Understanding Basic Electronics" ενα βιβλιο που θεωρω πολυ βατο για να σε κανει να καταλαβεις το τι σημαινει αλλα κια πως λειτουργει η αντισταση το τρανζιστορ κτλ κατεμε το ποιο κατανοητο  (και ας ειναι επιπεδο "junior" )
4) και καλα κανεις και δεν παρακαλας κανένα, πρεπει να μαθουμε ΟΛΟΙ να να προσπαυοθμε ανεξαρτητως των συνθηκων, συνεχισε ετσι κατε  :Smile:

----------


## piou

> φιλτατε , εισαι σε καποια σωστος σε αλλα ομως λαθος.
> 
> 1) σε θεωρω λαθος ! αν εχεςι το μερακι το μονο που χρειαζεσαι για προγραμματισμο ειναι ενας υπολογιστης (οσο παλιος και ναναι) και συνδεση στο ιντερνετ !
> 2) παλι δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες, σιγαρα οχι κανόνας, αλλα πολλοι απο δω(συμπεριλαμβανομενου εμου) ναι απο το δημοτικο ανοιγα ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα και κολαγα καλωδια ! (κατεστρεψα αρκετα εμαθα απο αυτο )
> 
> 3) σωστα λες οτι μπηκες για συμβολη και πρεπει να προσπαθησεισ  , μαζι με τα βιβλια των ΤΕΕ που ηδη προταθηκαν να σου προτεινω το "Understanding Basic Electronics" ενα βιβλιο που θεωρω πολυ βατο για να σε κανει να καταλαβεις το τι σημαινει αλλα κια πως λειτουργει η αντισταση το τρανζιστορ κτλ κατεμε το ποιο κατανοητο  (και ας ειναι επιπεδο "junior" )
> 4) και καλα κανεις και δεν παρακαλας κανένα, πρεπει να μαθουμε ΟΛΟΙ να να προσπαυοθμε ανεξαρτητως των συνθηκων, συνεχισε ετσι κατε







> Νομίζω ότι εκτός από τα ειρωνικά σχόλια υπήρξαν και αρκετές υποδείξεις πως να αρχίσεις. Ως και το βιβλίο του Horowitz on-line έβαλαν (αυτό δεν είναι για αρχή, αλλά αργότερα θα σου είναι πολύ χρήσιμο). Ξεκίνα με βιβλία μέσης τεχνικής εκπαίδευσης. Είναι διαθέσιμα on-line. 
> 
> Επίσης πιάσε να παίζεις με μπαταρίες, λαμπάκια, πολύμετρα, κλέμες, κατσαβίδια και στη συνέχεια αντιστάσεις, LED, κολλητήρι κλπ. Δυστυχώς όλες τα τεχνολογικά επαγγέλματα είναι hands-on, αν προσπαθήσεις μόνο με το βιβλίο είναι σα να μαθαίνεις κολύμβηση δι'αλληλογραφίας.
> 
> Εγώ στα γεράματα ακόμα μαθαίνω, από βιβλία και με κολλητήρι και πλακέτες. Αυτή τη στιγμή με Arduino, νωρίτερα το πρωΐ με MATLAB, τις εργάσιμες ημέρες με Siemens PLC (εκεί έχω μείνει πίσω).





@*Dragonborn*   ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη

@plouf 
φιλε αυτο που λες για τον προγραμματισμο ισχυει αλλα ελα μου που ηρθαν ετσι τα πραγματα και στην σχολη αυτη εχει ηλεκτρονικη.οποτε πρεπει να κανω κατι να μαθω καποια πραγματα απο τα μαθηματα αυτα.
+++για ολα τα αλλα

----------


## SV1JRT

Piou ΓΙΑΤΙ thumb down ??
 Είπα ψέματα ??
*Είναι το όνομα σου Piou και είσαι από τη ΓΟΥΑΤΕΜΑΛΑ ??*
 Αν θες να σε αντιμετωπίζουμε με σοβαρότητα, να είσαι ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ.

.

----------


## piou

> Piou ΓΙΑΤΙ thumb down ??
>  Είπα ψέματα ??
> *Είναι το όνομα σου Piou και είσαι από τη ΓΟΥΑΤΕΜΑΛΑ ??*
>  Αν θες να σε αντιμετωπίζουμε με σοβαρότητα, να είσαι ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ.
> 
> .



υπαρχει καποιος νομος η κανονας που λεει να δινουμε αληθινα στοιχεια?

----------


## bchris

Ενταξει ρε συ Πιου, η κατασταση της χωρας δεν επηρρεαζει μονο εσενα, επηρρεαζει και ολους τους υπολοιπους εδω μεσα.

Οι πιο πολλοι εδω πληρωνονται οταν του σηκωθει του εργοδοτη τους, οι αλλοι δεν ξερουν αν θα φαει το παιδι τους αυριο, 
αλλοι τραβιουνται απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ για να βγαλουν μια δραχμη...
Λογικο ειναι λοιπον να ειμαστε λιγο ευεξαπτοι.

Προσθσε σ'αυτο το οτι πολλοι εχουν ερθει εδω μεσα κατα καιρους, εχουν κανει 5-10 posts, πηραν αυτο που ηθελαν και μετα εγιναν καπνος.

Φαντασουν το forum σαν ενα καφενειο. Δεν μπαινεις μεσα και με το καλημερα (βασικα πριν απο το καλημερα στην δικη σου περιπτωση) αρχιζεις να ζητας.

Τελος παντων, για να μην μακρυγορω, ψαξε στο forum για posts των: FILMAN, GeorgeVita, SRF, spirosfu. (συγγνωμη σε ολους τους υπολοιπους που αφησα απ' εξω. Απλα αυτοι πιστευω ειναι μια καλη αρχη).
Εχει πολυ πραμα για διαβασμα εδω μεσα. Τωρα στην περιπτωση που οντως δεν ξερεις τι ειναι η αντισταση ή ο πυκνωτης, ψαξε στο wikipedia.

----------


## matthew

> υπαρχει καποιος νομος η κανονας που λεει να δινουμε αληθινα στοιχεια?



Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος κανόνας στην κοινότητα εδώ, ούτε είσαι υποχρεωμένος να το κάνεις. Θα μπορούσες απλά να βάλεις το μικρό σου όνομα & την περιοχή που μένεις ή σπουδάζεις. Πχ αν έγραφες Γιάννης από Πειραιά, πάλι ανώνυμος θα ήσουν στην ουσία (άντε ψάξε να βρεις ΤΟΝ Γιάννη από τον Πειραιά)  :Wink: . Δεν είναι κακό αυτό για σένα. Σκέψου λίγο πχ ότι πολλοί εδώ μέσα είμαστε & αδειούχοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες & από τα διακριτικά μας μπορεί κάποιος να βρει πχ στο qrz.com ή & από τους συλλόγους που είμαστε μέλη πολλά στοιχεία για μας (ονοματεπώνυμο, ηλικία, περιοχή & διεύθυνση που μένουμε) & δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτό.  :Cool:

----------


## piou

> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος κανόνας στην κοινότητα εδώ, ούτε είσαι υποχρεωμένος να το κάνεις. Θα μπορούσες απλά να βάλεις το μικρό σου όνομα & την περιοχή που μένεις ή σπουδάζεις. Πχ αν έγραφες Γιάννης από Πειραιά, πάλι ανώνυμος θα ήσουν στην ουσία (άντε ψάξε να βρεις ΤΟΝ Γιάννη από τον Πειραιά) . Δεν είναι κακό αυτό για σένα. Σκέψου λίγο πχ ότι πολλοί εδώ μέσα είμαστε & αδειούχοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες & από τα διακριτικά μας μπορεί κάποιος να βρει πχ στο qrz.com ή & από τους συλλόγους που είμαστε μέλη πολλά στοιχεία για μας (ονοματεπώνυμο, ηλικία, περιοχή & διεύθυνση που μένουμε) & δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτό.



νταξει ρε παιδια αλλα γινεται πολυς ντορος για το τιποτα

δηλαδη τι νομιζει οτι τρολαρω.αν ηταν ετσι να μην εμπαινε στον κοπο να απαντησει.
φιλικα παντα

----------


## matthew

Συμφωνώ ότι δεν τρολάρεις & ότι δεν έχεις τέτοια πρόθεση. Κάτι τέτοιο θα γινόταν αντιληπτό αμέσως άλλωστε. Όπως επίσης συμφωνώ ότι η αντίδραση μερικών ήταν λίγο τραβηγμένη. Πχ δεν είναι κουβέντα η:




> Παράταττα και πήγαινε γίνε γκαρσόνι .(συγγνώμη αν θίγω τα γκαρσόνια).



Offtopic: @briko, δυστυχώς ούτε σαν γκαρσόνια δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε να δουλέψουμε πλέον...  :Sad:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Piou ΓΙΑΤΙ thumb down ??
>  Είπα ψέματα ??
> *Είναι το όνομα σου Piou και είσαι από τη ΓΟΥΑΤΕΜΑΛΑ ??*
>  Αν θες να σε αντιμετωπίζουμε με σοβαρότητα, να είσαι ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ.
> 
> .







> υπαρχει καποιος νομος η κανονας που λεει να δινουμε αληθινα στοιχεια?




 ΟΧΙ, νόμος ΔΕΝ υπάρχει, αλλά δείχνεις το πόσο εκτιμάς τους συνομιλητές σου.
 Ο άνθρωπος δείχνει τον χαρακτήρα του ΜΟΝΟ όταν δεν τον υποχρεώνουν να κάνει κάτι, αλλά το κάνει από μόνος του.

.

----------

p.gabr (23-03-14), 

xsterg (23-03-14)

----------


## agis68

Νομίζω το καναμε λάστιχο το θέμα τα λόγια είναι περιττά οποιος θέλει να μάθει βρίσκει να μάθει.....εγω απέκτησα πισι το 1992 αλλά απο το 1987 ήξερα προγραμματισμό γιατί διάβαζα περιοδικά και βιβλία και μόλις πήρα το πισι  ξεσκίστηκα.......απλα΄πράγματα......δικαιολογίες του τύπου η σχολή δεν βοηθάει και άλλα είναι απλά μπαρμπούτσαλα.....Φίλε Πίου ξεκίνα με τη java εφαρμογή που σου πρότειναν τα παδιά και αν ξέρεις και αγγλικά θα βρεις πολύ συνοπτικά αλλά σωστα πληροφορίες εδώ

----------

matthew (23-03-14)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Πιού μόνο σκαλίζοντας θα μάθεις να σκαλίζεις. Ξεκίνα να σκαλίζεις ότι παιχνίδι'ηλεκτρονικό. Αγόρασε καλώδια, λαμπάκια, μπαταρίες.
Μαθαίνει κάποιος ηλεκτρονικά και προγραμματισμό και όλα τα συναφή μόνο αν το αγαπάει και έχει περιέργεια να μαθαίνει πως λειτουργούν τα πράγματα γενικά. Ακόμη και τα υδραυλικά.
Είναι επιστήμη που πρέπει να είσαι πρώτα μάστορας.

Ξανασυμβουλεύω να δεις αυτό.
Επίσης θα σου πω κάτι που πολλοί δεν ξέρουν για την αντίσταση. Ούτε και πολλοί σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Αντίσταση είναι η ιδιότητα. Το εξάρτημα ονομάζεται αντιστάτης.
Για σωστά ελληνικά λέμε <<Φέρε μου έναν αντιστάτη με αντίσταση 100 Ωμ>>



Βασικά κάθισα και έφτιαξα ένα παράδειγμα σε αυτήν την εφαρμογή και μπορείς να το δεις εδώ.

Είναι δύο πανομοιότυπα κυκλώματα με μόνη διαφορά την τιμή του αντιστάτη. Για να μάθεις την αντίσταση θα την μάθεις ,μέσω του νόμου του Ωμ.

Τάση = Ρεύμα * Αντίσταση

Δες και τα δύο κυκλώματα και δες αν ισχύει η σχέση. Ξαναμιλάμε. Αν θες έλα στο ΣΚΑΙΠ να σου κάνω μαθήματα. Μου ρθε όρεξη. Θα σου βάλω ασκησούλες απλές και to the point για να καταλάβεις τα βασικά.

----------


## piou

> Πιού μόνο σκαλίζοντας θα μάθεις να σκαλίζεις. Ξεκίνα να σκαλίζεις ότι παιχνίδι'ηλεκτρονικό. Αγόρασε καλώδια, λαμπάκια, μπαταρίες.
> Μαθαίνει κάποιος ηλεκτρονικά και προγραμματισμό και όλα τα συναφή μόνο αν το αγαπάει και έχει περιέργεια να μαθαίνει πως λειτουργούν τα πράγματα γενικά. Ακόμη και τα υδραυλικά.
> Είναι επιστήμη που πρέπει να είσαι πρώτα μάστορας.
> 
> Ξανασυμβουλεύω να δεις αυτό.
> Επίσης θα σου πω κάτι που πολλοί δεν ξέρουν για την αντίσταση. Ούτε και πολλοί σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Αντίσταση είναι η ιδιότητα. Το εξάρτημα ονομάζεται αντιστάτης.
> Για σωστά ελληνικά λέμε <<Φέρε μου έναν αντιστάτη με αντίσταση 100 Ωμ>>
> 
> 
> ...




φιλε σε ευχαριστω πραγματικα
απο οτι ειδα στο site αυτο εχει για καθε ενοτητα απο ενα παραδειγμα:http://www.falstad.com/circuit/e-index.html
θα ασχοληθω να δω τι παιζει με ολα αυτα και θα σε ρωτησω αμα  βρω καπου  μια δυσκολια
και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## SeAfasia

Εγώ piou ξεpoiu μόνο τα Link που ανεβάσατε παίδες είναι όλα τα λεφτά........... :Lol:  :Lol: 
προσθέθηκαν στα pdf files μου.....και κοταααααατζζζζζζζζ ωπππππ

----------

